# Hartwig Kantorowicz milk glass bottle question



## potstone (Oct 8, 2009)

I just received this milk glass bottle. 
 It is embossed with,
 HARTWIG KANTOROWICZ
 POSEN HAMBURG GERMANY
 I have a couple questions and could use some help.
 What came in it, Gin,Whiskey, Bitters?
 What is the typical value of it?
 I would appreciate any input. Thanks Greg


----------



## potstone (Oct 8, 2009)

Embossing


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 9, 2009)

Lithaur Stomach Bitters came in those bottles.  I have seen labeled ones and there is one variation with JOSEF LOWENTHAL LITHAUR BITTERS embossed.  The variation you have and one just like it but from Paris usually sell for about $50.  In the 1970's they actually sold for $100. but more have turned up since then.  I have dug several of them in south Texas in the German communities.  A nice bottle.


----------



## potstone (Oct 9, 2009)

Jay, thanks a lot for that information. I don't have any milk glass
 bottles in my collection and since it's a Bitters, I will add it to
 the few bitters I already have. I'm sure it will stand out in
 contrast to the amber bottles. I think it's kind of cool  looking. Thanks Again, Greg


----------



## deer4x4 (Oct 10, 2009)

it depends on the embossing i saw the same one you got go for 125$ 2 weeks ago on ebay and i just purchased one that has posen hamburg paris on it i also have the minuature sample of the one you have and it has the labels still intack  the minuatre sells for around 150 the paris goes for 150 to 200 the one you have looks to be real clean there is 1 like your on ebay right now just check the bitters section and you can watch and see what it goes for 
 good bottle nice pic 
 thanks bob


----------



## potstone (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks, Bob
 I put the one on ebay on my watch list. 
 I'm curious to see what happens.
 Greg


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 19, 2009)

[/align]

MILK GLASS HARTWIG KANTORWICZ BITTERS BOTTLE N/R[/align]The one on ebay just like yours sold for $51. tonight.  That is the price range I have seen on these lately.  The miniature goes for over $100.


----------



## potstone (Oct 20, 2009)

Jay, very good call on the value. I saw that one on eBay
 but did not get a chance to see what it went for.
 You hit that price range right on the head.
 Thanks, Greg


----------

